

Startup Quote: Tony Hsieh, Co-founder, Zappos - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/12033845639

======
raychancc
Don’t be cocky. Don’t be flashy. There’s always someone better than you.

\- Tony Hsieh (@zappos)

<http://startupquote.com/post/12033845639>

